# Official Bikinpunk North Alabama BBQ headcount and supplies thread



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright, guys. I need to try to get some sort of semblance for an ‘Official’ list of attendees. I’m trying to figure out how much food/supplies I need to buy. 
I’ll take care of chips, BBQ, and drinks.
If anyone wants to bring snacks or desserts, you’re more than welcome. 

For more details on this BBQ, see here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bama-gtg-august-22nd.html?highlight=bikinpunk


Now, to recap:
Where: Decatur, Al 35603. *E-mail or PM me for directions.* hardisj at gmail.com
When: August 22nd, 2009. Starting off at around 2pm. We can hang out as late as you want, but I ask that there be no demoing systems late, say 11pm cutoff, simply so I don’t annoy my neighbors.



If anyone has a pop-up canopy for shade please bring it, and please let me know here if you can. 
Feel free to bring anything else you want (tools, gear to demo or sell or trade, etc).
*Don’t forget a lawnchair*

I’ll have some sort of little ‘tip’ jar out if you don’t want to bring anything but feel like donating a couple bucks. I’m still working on getting some ‘prizes’ together. Just doing a random drawing (names in a hat type thing). No raffle though because I don’t have the time to get it set up. 



I just need to get a headcount of who’s coming and what you might bring with you if you plan to do so, so please reply here with your name in the list so I can get an idea. If you’re not 100% sure you’re coming, but you probably will, go ahead and put your name down.

I’ll Start:
1.	Bikinpunk (Erin) – BBQ, chips, drinks
2.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

count me in as a good possibility


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1. Bikinpunk (Erin) – BBQ, chips, drinks
2. Hillbilly SQ (Chris) - Let me know the day before what's still needed


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sq civic said:


> count me in as a good possibility


Good to hear.


So, 
1. bikinpunk (Erin)
2. Hillbilly (Chris)
3. SQ Civic (Ricky)


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I'll be showing up, count me in.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

1. bikinpunk (Erin)
2. Hillbilly (Chris)
3. SQ Civic (Ricky) 
4. iroc2nv


anyone else?


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I am sure I will be there ......


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys, you gotta start doing the dirty work for me. 

1. bikinpunk (Erin)
2. Hillbilly (Chris)
3. SQ Civic (Ricky)
4. iroc2nv
5. Paul


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

1. bikinpunk (Erin)
2. Hillbilly (Chris)
3. SQ Civic (Ricky)
4. iroc2nv
5. Paul
6. Ziggy (Lake) late arrival -have trade show in Franklin, TN


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet. be there or be square?


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

I should be able to make it. Might be riding with Ricky though.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> 1. bikinpunk (Erin)
> 2. Hillbilly (Chris)
> 3. SQ Civic (Ricky)
> 4. iroc2nv
> ...


Carl called me about taking that stuff you bought from him so I'll have it there with me.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks, HB... Wonder what I'll do with those 8's!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> Thanks, HB... Wonder what I'll do with those 8's!


pm sent...you're either gonna love or hate what I'm gonna tell you.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

alpinem said:


> I should be able to make it. Might be riding with Ricky though.


why the sad face, man? Is ricky _that_ bad of a driver?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> why the sad face, man? Is ricky _that_ bad of a driver?


Difference in musical taste maybe? I'd go crazy if someone cranked bling rap for hours on end while I was trapped there in shotgun WITHOUT a shotgun


----------



## Ttowncls (Apr 14, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'd go crazy if someone cranked bling rap for hours on end while I was trapped there in shotgun WITHOUT a shotgun


I can't imagine Ricky playing rap at all.



If I can work out the details, I'll come up for a little fun. I've got lot's of neat toys for tuning cars. I even have some real nice stuff I need to sell. Maybe I can work it out.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ttowncls said:


> I can't imagine Ricky playing rap at all.
> 
> 
> 
> If I can work out the details, I'll come up for a little fun. I've got lot's of neat toys for tuning cars. I even have some real nice stuff I need to sell. Maybe I can work it out.


Just giving an example of my idea of of torture as a lot of people would consider what I listen to as torture (Country)


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

1. bikinpunk (Erin)
2. Hillbilly (Chris)
3. SQ Civic (Ricky)
4. iroc2nv
5. Paul
6. Ziggy (Lake) late arrival -have trade show in Franklin, TN
7. alpinem
8. mdbayler (Mike Bayler)

I'll probably bring some kind of dessert. Can you PM me with your address?


----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> why the sad face, man? Is ricky _that_ bad of a driver?


Nothing to do with Ricky, I was just hoping to get my car back from being painted by then.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ttowncls said:


> I can't imagine Ricky playing rap at all.
> 
> 
> If I can work out the details, I'll come up for a little fun. I've got lot's of neat toys for tuning cars. I even have some real nice stuff I need to sell. Maybe I can work it out.


Truth about Ricky not playing rap. I just can’t picture that. Sure would make me giggle if he put me in his civic and cranked up some snoop dogg, though, lol. 

Cool, man. Hope you can make it. I listened to Steve Winwood earlier thi smorning and thought of you (your car, I mean). 
I believe you have my email. I’d be interested to hear about your tuning tools! I finally got the oscope thing figure out, with some help from Chad, lol. And finally got to put it to good use a couple days ago. 



alpinem said:


> Nothing to do with Ricky, I was just hoping to get my car back from being painted by then.


Lol. Nah, I was just kidding about his driving. I figured you were talking about not being able to bring your car. So, are you gonna have flames and stuff on it?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mdbayler said:


> 1. bikinpunk (Erin)
> 2. Hillbilly (Chris)
> 3. SQ Civic (Ricky)
> 4. iroc2nv
> ...


pm'd my man.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm still bummed I can't come..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bring your folks!


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Haha, if they hadn't already driven from VA to help with the house I would. My old man would dig it.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ ....if I PayPal you some $ will you bring me some Corky's ribs?

>^..^<


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm about 85% sure I'll be rolling out to meet you guys. If I do, I'll be bringing the "wide band" collection for any one to try out. I know Chris has expressed interest in the TB bamboo driver and the Fountek FR88s. Also have that optical for you Erin as I've been too lazy to drop by the post office.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Catman said:


> Hillbilly SQ ....if I PayPal you some $ will you bring me some Corky's ribs?
> 
> >^..^<


Absolutely! Just shoot me a pm with how many you want and I'll pick them up the day before. Wet is the norm but you can get them dry too if you like.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

1. bikinpunk (Erin)
2. Hillbilly (Chris)
3. SQ Civic (Ricky)
4. iroc2nv
5. Paul
6. Ziggy (Lake) late arrival -have trade show in Franklin, TN
7. alpinem
8. mdbayler (Mike Bayler)
9. papacueball (Jason)

Is there a good hotel nearby?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's directions to a decent Marriot Courtyard:
Courtyard Decatur: Rooms designed for business travelers in Decatur

La Quinta for $60 on Aug 22:
La Quinta Inn and Suites / Reservations / Available Rooms

Comfort Inn for $79:
http://www.choicehotels.com/ires/en-US/html/Availability?sid=u_Sbi.aGELSg7J4.5


The La Quinta would personally be my choice. Cheaper. Just as close as anything else. About 5 miles from my house.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

La Quinta it is! 

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone (except Hillbilly ) and hopefully learning some stuff. Interested in listening to some fullrange drivers, too.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool deal, man. 

If you pm me when you get a chance I'll shoot you my address and phone number.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

If I end up flying solo I'll be needing a room as well. Honestly I really do prefer to go by myself for the simple fact I tend to get cranky when tired. I don't wish that on anyone.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Confirmed and room reserved for next week- let me know if I need to bring anything.

1. bikinpunk (Erin)
2. Hillbilly (Chris)
3. SQ Civic (Ricky)
4. iroc2nv
5. Paul
6. Ziggy (Lake) late arrival -have trade show in Franklin, TN
7. alpinem
8. mdbayler (Mike Bayler)
9. papacueball (Jason)
10.slade1274 (Ryan)


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

i be there just a quick nap in the car hopefully all ill i need for the ride home


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet. the more the merrier!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Out of curiosity, who of you think you'll actually be there early?.. say the 2pm time range?
I'm thinking that it might be better to just ask folks to show up around 4-5pm so that folks won't need to go get something to eat again (doubt I'll have enough food for 2 rounds). 
If anyone from out of town simply thinks it would be easier on them to be able to show up early, that's fine. 
*But, I think a more realistic kickoff time would be about 4/5pm rather than 2pm. Plus, it'll be cooled off a bit by then. *
I'll plan to have food ready around 6pm. 


Got some goodies to give away, too. Ant really hooked us up. A couple other vendors are going to send out a few misc things just for giveaway. Not going to mention any names just in case they're not able to pull it off. But, things are looking good. Should be a good meet, guys. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Good deal on the later time. That will give my graveyard working self 3 more hours to sleepAnd I'd also be a lot less cranky in the company of the passenger I might have with me...that's your greenlight to park here and ride with me if you want Jon.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Good deal on the later time. That will give my graveyard working self 3 more hours to sleepAnd I'd also be a lot less cranky in the company of the passenger I might have with me...that's your greenlight to park here and ride with me if you want Jon.


thanks, I still need to figure some things out and go from there. got laid off and am going to go back to school (which starts the 24). so have to get some ducks lined up before I know if I am making it.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll most likely be there between 2 and 3. If there's still stuff to do, I don't mind helping out.

edit:
Damn, that sucks, Jon. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Erin, 
If you need help setting things up just let me know. After all I am only about 30 minutes from you.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Will do, Ricky. Thanks.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I'm close too .....


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

"full range" driver poll:
I'm bringing the collection this weekend-
Aurasound NSW2-326
Fountek FR88
Fostex FF85K
Mark Audio CHR-70
Tang Band W3-1364SA

I'm assuming some folks would like to do some auditioning to see what all the hype is about; but how? I was thinking a vertical "array" (either IB or with sonotube enclosures in back) with a speaker selector switch. That way, we can make a "listening area" and roll through the selector for easy A-B-C... comparison. That being said, the response curves will differ in car. I've got no problem cutting the baffles and setting up the towers this week if that sounds like the plan; if not, I can do something else with "test enclosures" for in car listening.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds cool to me. I've got a denon receiver we could use for power, and a couple home DVD players for source.

Probably out of car listening would be best just to get an idea of what they can do on an even keel. Plus, it's easier.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone have a hard smooth surface to bounce them off of to get an idea of how they would do in a highly reflective area?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

+1 on easier!
they probably would do best high passed at 200 or so from a power handling perspective... can your home reciever run a crossover that high?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I wonder if anyone has an active crossover to run off a 12v power supply? Or what about capping them off and letting it roll?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Had to look at the manual and it says it does 200hz and 250hz. Can’t tell what the slope is, though.




I’ve got 2 mics here. One needs to be calibrated, but if you’re using TrueRTA you can do this yourself pretty quickly. So, if anyone needs to borrow a mic for that day, you’re welcome to it. Just make sure I get it back.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I wonder if anyone has an active crossover to run off a 12v power supply? Or what about capping them off and letting it roll?


why do you ask? if my denon receiver doesn't do the job, I could always just run a set of RCAs out of my processor to the receiver.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> why do you ask? if my denon receiver doesn't do the job, I could always just run a set of RCAs out of my processor to the receiver.


Aye Aye Sparky


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

slade1274 said:


> Confirmed and room reserved for next week- let me know if I need to bring anything.
> 
> 1. bikinpunk (Erin)
> 2. Hillbilly (Chris)
> ...


I have an external crossover that I can bring if needed.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

do eeet.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm sure I have toms of stuff .....


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Anybody planing on coming from the Kentuckiana area? Anyone from around here interested in carpooling down to Alabama?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Any cigar smokers coming?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

My wife has asthma. So, even if I was a smoker, I wouldn't.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Subtlety becomes you... 

I was just enjoying one tonight and figured I may share the "collection" with others... but message received!


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I wonder if anyone has an active crossover to run off a 12v power supply? Or what about capping them off and letting it roll?


I have Nakamichi EC200 / 200H running out my ass ...I can bring 1,2,3 ....

>^..^<


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Dangit...I totally missed this thread somehow. My department has only worked 2 weekends this whole year and NOW there is rumor that we might work this Saturday. 

All I can say is pencil me in...

I just downloaded an RTA app and a signal generator for my iPhone that I'm anxious to try out.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Subtlety becomes you...
> 
> I was just enjoying one tonight and figured I may share the "collection" with others... but message received!


I'd smoke one with ya. Cigars are a social thing for me. When I smoke that's what it is. Come to think of it the last one I smoked was on New Years Day while fishing with a couple friends. Stayed about 18* that whole morning but boy did that cigar taste goodIt's a tradition to go fishing that day and light one up


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Meh, you can smoke one outside. I was just sayin'. 



BigAl, I'll count on you coming. I’d really like to compare your iphone app RTA vs. a laptop based RTA. I was looking really hard at the apps by (can’t remember company name) and they all looked really nice. The reviews were very good, too. If nothing else, it should help you get levels right which is half the battle.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I might have everyone that hears my truck tell me if something is too hot from left to right. While I'm pretty good at getting everything in acoustical phase and balancing out the rough spots with eq l/r attentuation has always given me a fit. My right ear is quite a bit weaker than my left it seems. My dad let me ride on the mower with him when I was a toddler and that thing was LOUD. Have also had a few shotgun blasts catch me by surprise in that ear since I usually stand to the left of someone when they're shooting. Here's to not being fond of earplugs outside of the shooting range. Long story short, HELP!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I might have everyone that hears my truck tell me if something is too hot from left to right. While I'm pretty good at getting everything in acoustical phase and balancing out the rough spots with eq l/r attentuation has always given me a fit. My right ear is quite a bit weaker than my left it seems. My dad let me ride on the mower with him when I was a toddler and that thing was LOUD. Have also had a few shotgun blasts catch me by surprise in that ear since I usually stand to the left of someone when they're shooting. Here's to not being fond of earplugs outside of the shooting range. Long story short, HELP!



No problem. The RTA takes about 3 minutes to set up. 
All we really need to do in your vehicle is set the mic in there and run the cable out. I’ve got a left/right pink noise disc. 
Sometimes I will go straight into the headunit via the aux input, but in some cases it’s harder to get to an aux input than it is to play a CD. 
The benefit of using the AUX input is simply being able to control the pink noise play/pause via the RTA’s pink noise generator. But, if your CD player has a remote, it’s basically the same deal.


Long story short, no problem!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Sparky. Yeah I have a remote and hope it will shoot through the glass. A lot of them won't. My linedriver is touchy so it becomes quite the pain when doing it by ear. Did up the gains to give me the ability to go hella loud when the mood strikes.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

we need to scope your gains.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Truf. Really this thing needs a whole tune job to be honest.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

no, my ride needs a tune job


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ are you coming? Texas?!


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ are you coming? Texas?!


still have to figure out my college schedule, and then will see if I can make it. that is a long drive to get back and make a first day of school in 25 years.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

School is overrated. Lol. 

Hope you can make it out. You coming with Chris or on your own?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> School is overrated. Lol.
> 
> Hope you can make it out. You coming with Chris or on your own?


He talked about making the 4 hour drive here and riding with me. Little does he know I'm fixing to purchase some Robbie Williams and replace my Tupac-All Eyez On Me cd. Yeah, I like a lot of Robbie Williams Music:blush:


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

you trying to scare me into driving myself? lol


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dejo said:


> you trying to scare me into driving myself? lol


I won't play it if you promise not to play that spies stuff you have:laugh:


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

dude, spies rocks, as does tangerine dream


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dejo said:


> dude, spies rocks, as does tangerine dream


So does this song


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So does this song


wow, not impressed. sorry


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I like a lot of more laid back music but still like to crank the metal every now and then.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Think I can I get some RB MLV and FP Pancakes to finish out my doors?... Would make a great how to if we take some pics.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I like a lot of more laid back music but still like to crank the metal every now and then.


I love me some metal, gotta quit killing Erins thread


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Back on topic, Erin don't be afraid to make a list of things you'll need to get this thing going. No sense in you paying for something you don't have to. Afterall, we'll be invading YOUR house and the host should be compensated as much as possible


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> Think I can I get some RB MLV and FP Pancakes to finish out my doors?... Would make a great how to if we take some pics.


I don't know what RB and FP mean.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Back on topic, Erin don't be afraid to make a list of things you'll need to get this thing going. No sense in you paying for something you don't have to. Afterall, we'll be invading YOUR house and the host should be compensated as much as possible


The main things are:
Lawn Chair
Canopy/pop out tent
Electrical cords if you have any electronics that need to be plugged in.

Again, if anyone wants to bring gear with them, feel free. I figure we’ll have about 20 folks there, give or take. Not sure who all wants to do some tuning, etc.
If anyone has oscopes, DMM, and RTA rigs they can bring, please do. I’m sure we’ll be using as much as we can get.
If you can bring anything like this, please let me know here. 

Anyone who wants to use this stuff, don’t be shy: ASK. I'll be happy to show you how to set it up and then leave you with the gear. RTA stuff is easy to use once you set it up, and that only takes about 3 minutes.


As for food, I can’t say yet. We’ll have the drinks, bbq, and chips. I’ll just ask for donations to cover my costs on that. 
If someone wants to bring desserts, feel free. Just let us know here what you plan to bring.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Rudeboy/Foxpro


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I think I'll still bring a cooler full of water for backup. Staying hydrated is a MUST when you have a steady history of calcium shards commuting from your kidneys down to your pillytacker.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> Rudeboy/Foxpro


gotcha. 


are you asking if I have any? I don't. But, I believe Don is trying to do something for a giveaway. If that pans out, then maybe you can win. lol.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll bring my rta as well


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet. 
curious... which are you using? laptop based (which software?) or hardware like an audio control unit?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I've bought Johns mobile-pre and Beringer mic -but I havn't downloaded the software yet.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet. 

if you haven't gotten the software by Saturday we'll load it up when you get here.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Beringer, mic-mate, TrueRTA, mini pc. Mic prolly could use calibration...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you can calibrate the mic within trueRTA pretty easily. I posted a link on here somewhere with instructions on doing it. 

Cool. You've got what I've got. I may need to borrow your pre. Mine has a fried input apparently (bought it used), which keeps me from doing loopbacks for impulse response.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought it said something about a good sound card on the PC... I'm using an HP mini laptop which I assumed didn't have the sound production up to the task.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

you should be alright. I've got a calibrated mic you can use to test it against.
FWIW, the calibrated mic and my own calibrated mic results were nearly identical; the only difference being above 16k, and off about 1dB.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess I will roll out my A/C 3055 for people to use/compare


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sounds good, man.


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll be there hopefully. Was thinking about going to the cage fight at the VBC but meeting yall might be a little cheaper.

Could you send me a pm with the directions?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

I plan on coming ....looks like I'll be the only 'old fart' there.

I've got a decent sized fan if you need it ...also have a decent cooler and a heavy extension cord if needed. Anything you are in need of?

>^..^<


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

could use the fan, probably.
the extension cord would work well, too, in case anyone needs to plug anything in for power.

Thanks, man.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> He talked about making the 4 hour drive here and riding with me. Little does he know I'm fixing to purchase some Robbie Williams and replace my Tupac-All Eyez On Me cd. Yeah, I like a lot of Robbie Williams Music:blush:


Chris your the only other person I've met who even knows who Robbie Williams is. One of my favorites as well, I've got all his albums wich were kind of a pain to get, had to order nearly every one online since he only ever had one or two that were released in the US. His new album is due to be released this fall, FYI.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh, I know who he is... we used to be punished by his music at the clothing store I used to work out back a few years ago. I hated his music... and I hated that store!


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Although I like his music I never use it to tune with, the recordings just don't sound right to me, dunno what the difference is. It all sounds a bit higher in tone I think.

Well I won't be able to make it out to your BBQ and punish you with some more RW:laugh:, but maybe I can make next years!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll throw a few cords in the truck in case anyone needs one. Erin how you set on powerstrips for multible cords?

Catman you better come or else your ribs will be going down my gullett:laugh:


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Bah, you can get them at my Publix on the corner...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll throw a few cords in the truck in case anyone needs one. Erin how you set on powerstrips for multible cords?


Bring some of those. I could use them.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Bring some of those. I could use them.


Erin how many cords do you need? I could probably scrounge up at least one powerstrip. Only time they get used is during the last month of the year


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just whatever. 2 cords would probably be fine. heck, I may not even need them, but I'd rather have extra just in case.

a single power strip is fine. I've got a lot of outlets in the garage, if the cords can make it. I've got a 12g 50 footer I can run to the power strip and then branch off of that.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone who thinks they may bring some stuff with them to sell or trade, post up what you have here. I think that would help others who might be interested, but otherwise have no idea you have something they may want. I know I’m not going to walk up and ask you what you have for sale, lol.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

one other thing... BRING YOUR CAMERAS! 

I know I enjoy pictures. I'll be taking some myself. But bring your own to take some with and post 'em up. Pictures are cool, yo!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Things that could be "for sale" if there was interest:

Zuki Eleets 4
Zuki SE Eleets 2 channel
Arc Mini 125.2
Elf Mini 2125X
Dayton HO10"
9887 w/ KCE-300BT


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Things I have for sale/trade are...
Diyma 12
Sundown sd1v2 prototype

Both are strictly sq subs. Diyma is transparent and sqeaky clean while the Sundown is smooth and won't offend anyone...it does lack impact though but some people like that.

Actually I'd swap either one of them for the Dayton sub mentioned above


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Slade, do you have 1 or 2 of those Dayton's ? I wouldn't mind trying those out in my 1.62 box i have my Pioneer's in.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

iroc2nv said:


> Slade, do you have 1 or 2 of those Dayton's ? I wouldn't mind trying those out in my 1.62 box i have my Pioneer's in.


Just one...



Hillbilly SQ said:


> Actually I'd swap either one of them for the Dayton sub mentioned above


Hmmm... something to think about...


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I have a Orion 225 (3rd gen) with x-over, Majestic MA695 amp, and a 10" Bazooka tube with a MTX sub in it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Some of the vendor giveaways have come in.
Ant sent (3) 1 gallon spectrum cans. Each gallon will cover approximately 40sq ft and can be applied via spray or paint brush.
Spectrum - Acoutic Sound Deadener Coating Material

Thanks, Ant!


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope I dont get kicked in the nuts for this but Erin do you have jasper jig or router buddy to cut out a hole for a terminal cup in my sub box? I dont have an amp wired up yet, so would someone be willing to hook up a DIYMA in a ported box to their amp?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, I've got a jasper jig you can borrow. Measure 5 times, cut once. 

What do you need the amp for? Just to test it?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Better yet, I can bring my forstner bit set.... what size hole do you need for the term cup?


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

2 5/8" and yes an amp just to hook it up and actually get to hear it. Ive had the sub and box built for awhile now but havent got to hook it up


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Well, it's official. I've gotta work Saturday.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bummer. Well, if you can make it out afterward (don't know what your shift is), come on out.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Bummer. Well, if you can make it out afterward (don't know what your shift is), come on out.


 That's my problem...I go in at 3pm and get off at 11pm


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Erin I know there is a lot of people out there that has not heard my 7'' subs yet.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh yeah and by the way Erin, my car is finally complete. So you will get to see the end result as well.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Y'all will get to hear an unlikely sq sub sound good. Damn thing just needs about twice as much power behind it. Still surprizingly good and ruler flat sound. Also built another box that will downfire it and twice the port area to try to get a little more output and lowend I miss from when I was downfiring all my sealed subs. I miss having skull cracking bass.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

teaser for all y'all interested in the "full range" mojo......


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SSSSSSSSSSSWEEET!!!!!

looks cool man!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Better attentuate for baffle step. Could pose a problem there.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Fugg... prepping for this trade show is kickin my ass. 
I'm still working on flyers n **** -and my car audio will be an afterFART that I'll get to think about tomorrow night... remebering what I forgot.
I leave for Franklin tomorrow at 4am.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Chris, tell me what I ought to bring


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Better attentuate for baffle step. Could pose a problem there.


Suggestions? I still have time to make modifications to the concept if needed. I can cut it down so the width is not much more than the widest driver.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> Chris, tell me what I ought to bring


I don't know what you need to bring. Ask Erin


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Suggestions? I still have time to make modifications to the concept if needed. I can cut it down so the width is not much more than the widest driver.....


This should do the trick. Honestly, it might not even be worth it. With my limited knowledge on this the highpass for these mids will probably be too high for baffle step to cause a problem.
http://trueaudio.com/st_diff1.htm


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I might have missed it but what's the address?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I might have missed it but what's the address?


Erin PM'd it to those he actually wanted to show up  

(I guess I should wait till we meet before being such a smartass....)


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

stuff for sale
amps dd s4, us amps 600x

hu w200 + ipod & steering controls 

subs dd3510d

if any one really interested whats currently installed an Aura NS10-513-4A 10 with custom fiberglass box that fits in 8th gen civic spare tire so you can keep your spare.


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Hey honda, how you like that DD3510d ?


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

out of the subs that I have "used" i would say its best over all except in one category it requires about a minimal 1.75^3ft including vent ported box. 
will be bringing it if ya want to take a look.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

slade1274 said:


> Erin PM'd it to those he actually wanted to show up
> 
> (I guess I should wait till we meet before being such a smartass....)


I learned how to be a smartass from one of the best around...my dad.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Why is this meet so late in the day? Just curious.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> just whatever. 2 cords would probably be fine. heck, I may not even need them, but I'd rather have extra just in case.
> 
> a single power strip is fine. I've got a lot of outlets in the garage, if the cords can make it. I've got a 12g 50 footer I can run to the power strip and then branch off of that.


Pissed as hell I can't come. 

If you need power though, I have 2 12/3 100ft cables at home, 6 more at work, and 70 powerstrips at work if you need a few

Jason can get em on the way down (like how I just volunteered him for that?) Haha


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> BigAl, I'll count on you coming. I’d really like to compare your iphone app RTA vs. a laptop based RTA. I was looking really hard at the apps by (can’t remember company name) and they all looked really nice. The reviews were very good, too. If nothing else, it should help you get levels right which is half the battle.



Guy at work uses the RTA app on his Ipown quick to ring out a PA, works great.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Why is this meet so late in the day? Just curious.


2pm isn't that late, I don't think. 

I said anyone can come as late as they want, but planned for 4pm just because I won't have food until around 5 or 6pm.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> 2pm isn't that late, I don't think.
> 
> I said anyone can come as late as they want, but planned for 4pm just because I won't have food until around 5 or 6pm.


gottcha.....I heard 4/5pm and was like WTF?


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

sadly, I wont make it either. maybe next time, but have fun gentlemen


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> Why is this meet so late in the day? Just curious.


because it's hot in Alabama in July/august during the afternoon


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be out of the house for a while this morning... got a football jamboree of my nephew's to attend. In case anyone needs to get a hold of me, please email me:
hardisj @ gmail.com

I will have my cell on me and can get email via my cell. I'm not a fan of posting my cell # in public, otherwise I'd do that. 
Anyway, shoot me an email and I'll give you a call or respond back quickly.

See you guys later!

- Erin


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Hey honda, will it only work in a vented box ? I have a sealed box.


----------



## Cobalt232 (Jul 22, 2009)

I get off work @ 6:30 or so. I plan to come buy and meet some of the members.

Thanks again for the help with my son's car stereo.

Fletcher


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

So how did/is the go?


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Just wanted you to know i had a great time !  Finally got to meet all of you instead of just typing to you.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Just wanted to thank Erin for his hospitality. 

It was great to finally put a face to the names.

Did I win anything?

>^..^<


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

So is Chris going to try to attempt the drive back?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

iroc2nv said:


> Just wanted you to know i had a great time !  Finally got to meet all of you instead of just typing to you.


Good deal, man. Glad you could make it out! Congrats on the win. 



Catman said:


> Just wanted to thank Erin for his hospitality.
> 
> It was great to finally put a face to the names.
> 
> ...


Actually, yes. You won a Damplifier Pro Door Pack. Give me a shout sometime tomorrow so you can pick it up. 



unpredictableacts said:


> So is Chris going to try to attempt the drive back?


Think he's getting a room tonight.




I'm going to bed myself. Way tired. Had a great time and glad you fellas could make it out. If anyone tooks pictures, feel free to post them up here. I didn't take but one or two... I was too busy yappin' it up. 
I'll post up a mini review tomorrow of who won what and also my impressions. Bottom line is I had a great time and will definately be doing this again soon.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I just made it back to hotel in Franklin... the drive SOUNDED great with the tuneup!..Thanks for everyting...
and that was a cool CD, Erin... Rage was a real treat!


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## alpinem (Nov 25, 2006)

Had a great time, maybe I will have my car done for the next one. By the way I was impressed your car, it sounded really good. All of that equipment swapping has paid off.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

alrighty...

first off, I'd like to take a moment and thank Mother Nature for the friggin' fantastic weather yesterday. I don't see how, in August, we had such cool weather, but we did and it was wonderful! 

Secondly, I'd like to thank all you guys who came out and made the effort worth it. I truthfully had a blast getting to hang out with you guys. You guys like Ben, Chris, Ziggy, Lee, Jason, Jason, Ryan... thanks for making the trek out here. All you local fellas, thanks for coming out, too and lending a hand or advice to the newcomers. 

Congrats to the winners of sounddeadenershowdown.com's product, Second Skin Audio's products, and the Hybrid Audio tweeters. I know our vendors were as happy to donate some prizes as you were to receive it. So, THANK YOU to Don, Ant, and Scott for helping out with some product and supporting the scene. I really, really appreciate it. Lee should be posting pictures later of the winners. 

I have more thoughts to come later when I get some time... . Too much fun yesterday for one measly post to cover! 



PS: Ben, I hope you made it home alright.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

The neighbor didnt bust out his vettes


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

saw this badboy on the drive back today!


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I had a lot of fun and it was definitely nice to get to hang out with you guys in person. Hopefully Erin will have another bbq in the not too distant future!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Slept like a baby. Woke up to a cold room and what sounded like a couple humpin in one of the rooms around me. My eyes were giving me a fit and no way I could have even made it out of Bama last night. Best system at the meet by far was Andrews car with the horns. It just sounded "right". Thanks to everyone who complimented and gave structural critisizm on my system and a very special thanks to Sparky for putting this on. Look forward to making it out to the next one. That rta sweep sure was good for a good laugh and showed me just how bad my reflections were. Might end up trying a set of anklebiters to see if I can get better imaging without lowering the stage.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

X2 on my feelings on Andrew's car; though I have a hard time with "by far" as there were others that sounded great as well. But his was definitely set up for my taste! I want more info on his midbass drivers.....

Thanks again Erin for being such a great host and to the vendors for such generous contributions. See you at the next meet with a completely different and "finished" system. I look forward to hearing you setup once you fix your "quack" midbass. :laugh3:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I might have exagerrated with the "by far" comment. It was still my favorite. Kirks car sounded great too. Hell I only got a chance to listen to Kirks car, Ziggy, Papa, Bikinibutt, Andrew, Kittyman, and I think that's it. Hopefully next time I'll have a pair of H audio Soul mids in the doors. Considering their tweets too but my Tangs are way too at home in this install.

Ryan Andrew runs the 8" version of these. Didn't see the 8's on the site for some reason. They definately are a special driver to be able to cleanly do what he had them doing.
http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/Doc/Hertz_HiEnergy_HV165L.pdf


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

^
yep, that's my problem. Couldn't find any info on an 8 that did what his does.....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

pyropoptrt said:


> I had a lot of fun and it was definitely nice to get to hang out with you guys in person. Hopefully Erin will have another bbq in the not too distant future!


Glad you made it out. Dude, we stayed up too late chatting. But, at least it was in person instead of g-chat, lol. Glad you decided to make the drive out regardless of your late start and long drive. 

Thanks for upping the pictures.




Hillbilly SQ said:


> Slept like a baby. Woke up to a cold room and what sounded like a couple humpin in one of the rooms around me. My eyes were giving me a fit and no way I could have even made it out of Bama last night. Best system at the meet by far was Andrews car with the horns. It just sounded "right". Thanks to everyone who complimented and gave structural critisizm on my system and a very special thanks to Sparky for putting this on. Look forward to making it out to the next one. That rta sweep sure was good for a good laugh and showed me just how bad my reflections were. Might end up trying a set of anklebiters to see if I can get better imaging without lowering the stage.


Honestly, I was really impressed with your car. I don't know about technically accurate because, frankly, I wasn't listening for that. Musically your car sounds really good, imo. I would definately enjoy having that as my daily driver. It took every track that I threw at it well. Even some RATM cranked up. 

Glad you made the drive out from Arkansas. Hope it was worth it for you. 



slade1274 said:


> X2 on my feelings on Andrew's car; though I have a hard time with "by far" as there were others that sounded great as well. But his was definitely set up for my taste! I want more info on his midbass drivers.....
> 
> Thanks again Erin for being such a great host and to the vendors for such generous contributions. See you at the next meet with a completely different and "finished" system. I look forward to hearing you setup once you fix your "quack" midbass. :laugh3:


Dude, I never really got to listen to your car or the tower setup you put on display. I spent too much time talking to everyone. 
Maybe next time I can listen to your stuff if you still have all that... GAS man. 

I gotsta work on my vent covers and get rid of that quack midbass. Unfortunately it brings my system down. :/




And friggin' x2 on Andrew's car. I've been lucky enough to listen a few times and I think his car sounds really nice. I heard it 2 weeks ago and don't know if he's changed anything since then, but when I heard it I couldn't help but notice ambience... it was unreal. It felt like I was surrounded by music. Really cool, man. Really cool. Andrew is probably one of the coolest people I know straight up... not even in the car audio world. Glad to call him a friend. 















NOW.... what about doing this again? I'm game. Who all would be down? Part of me would like to try for late October, but I dunno if you guys would want to come back that soon. LMK thoughts on that. I may get to crackin' on planning it. My wife was really impressed with the turnout and actually enjoyed talking with some of you folks who came inside to kill some time. She said she is totally cool with doing it again.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd probably be game. Hopefully I'll have a full install to critique and tune!


----------



## honda (Oct 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> PS: Ben, I hope you made it home alright.


ya just three 15 min naps but i got home about 8:30 a.m

i gotta say thanks to Andrew car sound so much better. Thanks again Erin for putting this on had a great time and learn a lot. 

I be should be up there for the next one.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Since I was not there....who is Andrew(username?)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Since I was not there....who is Andrew(username?)


Not sure on username but probably one of the most polite people I've ever met. His reaction to one of Erins questions did make him nearly blow food across the garage from laughter:laugh:Carl system or no system you better make the next one! My truck rides like a cloud and won't wear you out like the short ones did.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

littled. That's Andrew's s/n here. I honestly don't know the last time I saw him post, though.






honda said:


> ya just three 15 min naps but i got home about 8:30 a.m
> 
> i gotta say thanks to Andrew car sound so much better. Thanks again Erin for putting this on had a great time and learn a lot.
> 
> I be should be up there for the next one.


dude, at least you made it back alive, lol. I honestly was a bit worried when you said you were going to drive all the way back at 2am. 


Glad you had a good time. That was a long drive, so I'm glad you felt it was worth your time and effort.

you've got my info if you need to talk about the RTA stuff. Matter of fact, check your PM.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Thanks to Erin and his wife for letting us into your new home, which was very nice by the way. It was great to hangout and talk car audio with some new people. Lots of great potential in the cars that I listened to. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

And just to clarify as some might be wondering who won what...

The items won were Second Skin Audio Damplifier Pro Door Pack, and Spectrum (gallon jugs).
From Left:
Chris (hillbillysq), Jim (Iroc2nv), Ryan (slade), Scott (alpinem), Lee (pyropoptart)
Also, William (catman) and Jason (ImJustJason) won some product, though they had to leave shortly before the raffle. 














Don from Sounddeadenershowdown.com wasn't able to get his product out in time due to some technical difficulties but did send certificates for the winners for 20 CLD Tiles and a 2" roller to apply the tiles. 
The winners from left: 
Lake (Ziggy), Paul (PaulD)













Scott Buwalda from Hybrid Audio Technologies (aka: HAT) was also going to send some t-shirts out but I believe he wasn't able to get them back from print in time. So, instead he sent vouchers for his Clarus Line Tweeters; the C1's with the mouting hardware and cups. 
From Left:
Andrew (littled), Ben (honda), Fletcher (cobalt232)















Thanks again to the supporting vendors!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

SQrules said:


> Thanks to Erin and his wife for letting us into your new home, which was very nice by the way. It was great to hangout and talk car audio with some new people. Lots of great potential in the cars that I listened to. Keep up the good work.


Thanks, and no problem. Glad you were able to make it out, man. 
The wife said thanks, too.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Still bummed I missed this. But my dad and I put whole new gutters on the whole house. And we got that truck running great. ANOTHER GTG IN OCTOBER!!!! PLEASE!?!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm always up for another GTG. Thanks to Erin for hosting. I left just after midnight and they were still doing RTA on Hillbilly's truck, now that's some hard core folks there.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

1am for me.... but that's 2 in my time zone


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

I'm game to do it again, just let me know when. Thanks to Erin and his wife for being a great host.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Who's car is this... that panel is rather Deja Vu 

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/papacueball/Bikini Q pics/023.jpg

As is this pic, I have t he same exact droplight, hanging in the same exact place....

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/papacueball/Bikini Q pics/025.jpg


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> Who's car is this... that panel is rather Deja Vu
> 
> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l30/papacueball/Bikini Q pics/023.jpg
> 
> ...



That’s Ben’s (Honda) car. I never really got to listen to it. It must be comfortable, cause he slept in it a few times on his way back home, lol.


I know that’s the same spot you used. I came over to your house once when trying to steal your dummy loads and thought how awesome a location you used for that droplight.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, shoot fire! As long as people would show up, I’d be willing to do it again. It wasn’t a whole lot of trouble to get together, really. I just didn’t know if anyone would really want to do one again so soon, and was figuring on just having one next March or April. But, if you guys would be down to do another, then I’m definitely game.

I talked with my wife and she said that it’s fine with her. *I looked at the calendar and the best dates for me are October 24th, or November 7th (week before or after Halloween day). *

Either are fine with me. October might be better as it might be just a tad bit warmer than waiting until November. 
You guys tell me… is one better than the other? I can go ahead and set a date and start working on populating a list. I’m not sure if I can arrange any more giveaways, frankly because I don’t expect the vendors to sign on again after donating so much already. I’ll try, though. 

LMK, guys.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> I know that’s the same spot you used. I came over to your house once when trying to steal your dummy loads and thought how awesome a location you used for that droplight.


LOL, I have an older one hanging on the other side... because if one works good, 2 must ROCK!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> LOL, I have an older one hanging on the other side... because if one works good, 2 must ROCK!


i've got 2! The other is in the box. Thinking of vertically mounting it on the wall so I can pull it out from the wall instead of down from the ceiling. 







PaulD said:


> I'm always up for another GTG. Thanks to Erin for hosting. I left just after midnight and they were still doing RTA on Hillbilly's truck, now that's some hard core folks there.


Dave stayed and helped Lee RTA his rsx until about 1:30 or so. Lee and Ben both stayed a bit longer afterward.

We were up kinda late, but it was fun just chatting. Hope you come out to the next one, man. I looked into the pulse width modulated fans yesterday. That may be a fun weekend project!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> i've got 2! The other is in the box. Thinking of vertically mounting it on the wall so I can pull it out from the wall instead of down from the ceiling.


Regardless, 2 is handy, especially for engine bay work when you can have one up and one down. I have a tough-ass CFL in mine that keeps me from burning myself or melting ****. I strongly feel that you cannot have enough good light. Keeps you from hooking **** up backwards


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

more pics? maybe a thread for them? So I know what I missed...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I honestly only took two pictures. If anyone else has them, maybe they can post them up. I think only papacueball took some, and he posted his already. Maybe he has some more? 
Jason, you got any more pictures?



next time I'll try to actually take pictures... or maybe Lee can get here on time with his 40D.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

chad said:


> Keeps you from hooking **** up backwards


I don't think any amount of light would help a certain someone.
It looks like it was a great G2G.
If only you lived a bit closer than 1100 miles.

J.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I feel bad that I didn’t take any pics... But I got there pretty close to dark. and then I started listening to setups.

I want to apologize to anyone that listened to my dirty ass work truck (*before HB tuned it*)... Basically everyone that was brave enough to climb in it! 
Papaque -you didn't miss anything.:blush:

Later in the evening, in less than 10 minutes -Chris was able to pull my system together with good ears and magic fingers... 
My reaction was pretty much: "AHhhh so THIS is what I've been missing!"... After that, I pretty much lucked out with decent line on the RTA! 

I rediscovered a lot of music in my collection (that kept me charged for the late night drive back to my hotel an hour and a half away!)...
Yeah, Chris -My sub was a lil hot, but it resides between zero and -2 on the HU sub level now. 

Thanks for bringing out the full range sample setup, Slade... 
I wish I had spent a lil more time over there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll try to remember to post both yours and Chris's RTA results up tonight just for your own enjoyment. 

BTW, have you had time to fiddle with your own setup? 







Be watching for the new BBQ thread, everyone...


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> BTW, have you had *time* to fiddle with your own setup?


Time?... What's that? 
No -I actually got back into Memphis around 8:30 last night. (From my trade show in Nashville)... 
Shameless enough to say that I rediscovered Electronic from the likes of Tiesto and Rabbit n Moon... 
(that got me through 3.5 hours of driving)

I learned a bit from your RTA setup though... enough to get mine going.
Q's will come later, I'm sure.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> I learned a bit from your RTA setup though... enough to get mine going.
> Q's will come later, I'm sure.



It’s not operating the setup that’s hard… it’s figuring out how to use the results, and deciding if what you see is what you hear. That’s the battle. I’ve spent a few minutes trying to figure out where my top end went… then I realized that the mic had fallen down into the seat. Stinkin’ duct tape! 


you've got my number, man. feel free to call me anytime.

We can go over it in October if you make it out to the bbq then. I’m awaiting feedback from some folks I contacted, then I’m making the official thread about the BBQ #2.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Buy a mic stand.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

chad said:


> Buy a mic stand.


ahem, a $15-20 tripod from just about any retailer will work...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I think I paid for that with a boom.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I had one... I ran it over when my wife had to leave for work last week and I needed to move my car for her to back out. lol.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I honestly only took two pictures. If anyone else has them, maybe they can post them up. I think only papacueball took some, and he posted his already. Maybe he has some more?
> Jason, you got any more pictures?


It seemed to me like I took more pictures, but that was it. :shrug:


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Hey, i'm game ! Just let me know which weekend, i know where you live now.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Here are Chris's RTA response and Lake's RTA response curves.
Chris's on the left. Lake's on the right.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Here are Chris's RTA response and Lake's RTA response curves.
> Chris's on the left. Lake's on the right.


Thanks Sparky. Mine was good for a good laugh at least. I blame it on my mids and tweets being so far apart and also those pesky windshield and dash reflections. All my 5 bands of peq are good for is pulling down the 5 most offensive spots and letting transfer function take care of the rest. I'll definately be looking into an 880 or 800 because every time I go to tune at a gtg the damn thing tries to freeze up on meNever does it when I'm tuning here with no one around to see it freeze up

Erin only suggestion I can make for the next one is to kick it off earlier at like 10 or 11 in the morning. It would make it better for people who need longer to sleep in the motel AND be better for the neighbors who are trying to sleep after 10pm.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Definately will be kicking it off earlier. 10am might be a stretch. Thinking 11 or 12 would be more like it. Plus, then it'll be cooler. My worry this last time was heat, and it wound up not being hot at all. go figure. 


Dude, you don't need to have a flat response. I'm telling you, your car sounded good. Andrew and I both said the same thing. We both noticed the sibilance thing I mentioned to you... did you try kicking the phase over on your left tweeter yet? I'm curious if that would help it.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Definately will be kicking it off earlier. 10am might be a stretch. Thinking 11 or 12 would be more like it. Plus, then it'll be cooler. My worry this last time was heat, and it wound up not being hot at all. go figure.
> 
> 
> Dude, you don't need to have a flat response. I'm telling you, your car sounded good. Andrew and I both said the same thing. We both noticed the sibilance thing I mentioned to you... did you try kicking the phase over on your left tweeter yet? I'm curious if that would help it.


I just want to see if I can make my soundstage eat my windshield. On top of that the Pio units are leaps and bounds better than the Alpine indash units for tuning. I know my truck sounds good but there's still a few rough spots that need to be smoothed out. If the peq would let me get the bands closer to each other it wouldn't be such an issue. I havn't had a chance to flip phase on the left tweet. Might try that tomorrow since I'm off tonight. Speaking of which Erin I'm about to pm you about something that might help you with your midbass


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks again for pulling this together. Congrats on the new crib. Should see it on MTV soon. How much did it cost to rent a model for this? I know she had to be paid to admit to being your wife. 


The first of October until the first of December is pretty booked up but I will try to make it.

Kirk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I just want to see if I can make my soundstage eat my windshield. On top of that the Pio units are leaps and bounds better than the Alpine indash units for tuning. I know my truck sounds good but there's still a few rough spots that need to be smoothed out. If the peq would let me get the bands closer to each other it wouldn't be such an issue. I havn't had a chance to flip phase on the left tweet. Might try that tomorrow since I'm off tonight.


Yeah, the pioneer unit might help you do some things you otherwise can't. But, to be frank, I sometimes wish I was still running the c701 just to use the p-eq. 



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Thanks again for pulling this together. Congrats on the new crib. Should see it on MTV soon. How much did it cost to rent a model for this? I know she had to be paid to admit to being your wife.
> 
> 
> The first of October until the first of December is pretty booked up but I will try to make it.
> ...



Thanks, and the total cost was a weekend's worth of "please!?". 

I was talking with Andrew earlier about the dates and he mentioned something about the MECA finals. I had to double check, but it looks like the finals are in early October. So, I'll definately stick with later October. I wasn't planning on throwing another one together until March/April 2009 but I really enjoyed doing this so I'd enjoy doing it again. I'm glad you and Dave were able to make it as I wasn't sure if either of you were. Thanks again for making the trek out. I was really hoping you'd be able to because I did an awful lot of braggin' on your car in the past and wanted folks to get to hear the setup that really kicked me in the nuts and got me into this hobby, lol. 

Hopefully you can make the next one.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Like Erin, I also blame Kirk for my addiction to sq perfection while still staying stealth. YOU BASTARD:laugh:


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> next time I'll try to actually take pictures... or maybe Lee can get here on time with his 40D.


at least next time I won't be in the middle of the build! I must say that the 40D is very nice (I have to thank work for letting me use it). I did take some photos of my car yesterday after I got back in town. I'll send you a link via pm when I get them uploaded.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> My wife was really impressed with the turnout and actually enjoyed talking with some of you folks who came inside to kill some time. She said she is totally cool with doing it again.


Now thats the sign of a good wife! 

Looks like you southern guys had a good meet. Hopefully our NY/NJ/PA meet this weekend will be equally as well (though it wont go nearly as long).


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'm trying to set up a meet with a car club in NC around Oct 31 or Nov 7. Hopefully there will be no conflicts and I can make both meets. Just let me know a date.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Like Erin, I also blame Kirk for my addiction to sq perfection while still staying stealth. YOU BASTARD:laugh:


Blame David, I do.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Scott Buwalda from Hybrid Audio Technologies (aka: HAT) was also going to send some t-shirts out but I believe he wasn't able to get them back from print in time. So, instead he sent vouchers for his Clarus Line Tweeters; the C1's with the mouting hardware and cups.
> From Left:
> Andrew (littled), Ben (honda), Fletcher (cobalt232)
> 
> ...


Thanks for inviting Hybrid Audio Technologies to take part, Erin. I am sorry I couldn't be there in person---it looks like it was a great time. 

Scott


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you, Scott, for being a contributor.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

New BBQ thread is up:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...abama-get-together-2-october-17th-2009-a.html


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Sorry I missed it guys. The wife decided that a free condo at the beach was more important 

Looking forward to the next one and Erin I will be glad to bring additional measurement equip if needed.


----------

